# 00 Maxima clunk noise while turning wheel



## ifix777 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello everyone, I own a 2000 maxima auto with 82,000. About 2 months ago i noticed a very subtle clunk noise coming from the right front side when i turn the steering wheel to the left, but now its louder and more obvious. It happens only when i make a left hand turn after the initial turn of the wheel ( not the constant clunking associated with a bad cv joint) and its only one clunk. It also happen if the car is standing still, and i jerk the wheel to the left, and also when im driving straight, and the right side goes over a bump. Thank you for any responses.:wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Possible bad tie road or ball joint... Possible bad strut mount or strut... One would need to start by checking the steering and suspension componants.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

My guess would be the upper strut mount or strut bearing.


----------



## ifix777 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, I appreciate it. I actually found out what it was. The connecting rod that attaches to the anti-roll bar and traverse link (control arm) was completelly deteriorated that the ball joint was not riding on a clean 360 degree surface and had made a groove . Easy job, parts were about $25 each wheel, and you might as well replace both sides. Test drove vehicle and the car handles noticably better.


----------

